# The need to use your radios



## sgtusmc98

It seems that many people want to get radios for "just in case" but have no interest in using them before any emergency event. It's been said on here many times that idea doesn't work. Had an interesting thing take place the other day, our ARES group was working a relay event and at my location, not very far from the repeater, I was using my Kenwood th d74 and had my Baofeng uv5r+ and my mobile as backup. Unfortunately the Kenwood only lasts for about 6 hours so my plan was to use it then go to the Baofeng for backup when charging the Kenwood. Upon switching radios I discovered that for some reason my Baofeng wouldn't come across the repeater audibly, it would open the repeater and I have talked at farther distances on it, but it didn't work there. If I hadn't had two other radios I would have been in trouble, that is one of the reasons you have to use your radios if you ever plan on using them in an emergency.


----------



## drfacefixer

True. And I hate having to manually reprogram mine. I forget the steps on the various baofengs because I usually am using chirp to clone them.


----------



## bkt

This really is important. You need to program and test and retest your radios regularly with the people you plan to use them with, whether for simplex point-to-point or repeater connections. And it would be a good idea to have step-by-step instructions on how to program whatever radio(s) you have printed out and kept with the radios. Be sure to also print out a list of frequencies for your area, including offsets, direction, tone settings, etc.


----------



## sgtusmc98

For part of the new ARES certifications in my state you have to be able to manually program an HT. If you can't manually program the radio it maybe useless if your location changes.


----------



## bkt

sgtusmc98 said:


> For part of the new ARES certifications in my state you have to be able to manually program an HT. If you can't manually program the radio it maybe useless if your location changes.


That's a reasonable requirement. I've programmed my Kenwood TH-F6A manually which is pretty straightforward. My Baofeng UV-5R (and derivatives) are a pain square in the backside to program manually. Having printed docs is handy. 

Obviously, if the Baofeng is your go-to radio, just practice 'til you know how to do it blindfolded. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## sgtusmc98

bkt said:


> That's a reasonable requirement. I've programmed my Kenwood TH-F6A manually which is pretty straightforward. My Baofeng UV-5R (and derivatives) are a pain square in the backside to program manually. Having printed docs is handy.
> 
> Obviously, if the Baofeng is your go-to radio, just practice 'til you know how to do it blindfolded. It isn't rocket science.


I agree, it's sad how many of even our ARES group can't program anything. The Baofeng is a pain in the rear that's for sure. A lot of people are deficient in some simple tasks, I'm sure I am with a few but I don't know what they are! I do need more experience building antennas, have made a few but need to do it better.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Practice-practice-practice*

I have always pushed for my MAG members to get their HAM tickets so they can practice their radio skills.
Some say they see no need to get their ticket because they will most likely only use the radios in the event of an emergency.
So I relate the process of getting your drivers license, you just don't go out and start driving without practice, so why would it be any difference with radio skills, learning the 10 codes, jargon, Q signals, phonetic alphabet and abbreviations.


----------



## jeager106

*Language issues.*

Do any of you fine radio in the know folks actually speak common
english?:scratch

Those of us new to prepping ain't got a clue what _MAG members
ARES certifications_

etc. mean.
Is there a glossary of terms someplace?
Remember the most important person to radio is the new person.
How can the radio community grow without new folks?
Just askin'.
When I was a cop I had to learn to speak "blood" if ya know
what I mean.
"he be atta pawk" means Donald is visiting his drug dealer at the
local city park.
_shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
_
The longest word in da hood with multiple meanings.


----------



## TheLazyL

jeager106 said:


> ... ain't got a clue what MAG members ARES certifications...


*MAG.* Mutual Aid Group. Made up of individuals in a specific geographic area. These individuals meet for the purpose of discussing, sharing ideas and planning for emergencies in their area.

*ARES.* Amateur Radio Emergency Service. The Amateur Radio Emergency Service® (ARES) consists of licensed amateurs who have voluntarily registered their qualifications and equipment, with their local ARES leadership, for communications duty in the public service when disaster strikes.


----------



## bkt

Going out to jaeger106 and anyone else who reads this who doesn't yet have an amateur radio license: it isn't that hard to get. Study - there are all the resources you need online - and get it. Tests are usually free. Worst case, they're cheap. There's a fair amount you need to learn but nothing a nine year old can't learn. No heavy math, no crazy formulas.

Reliable point-to-point communications that don't rely on infrastructure not under your control is a huge prepper must-have too many people ignore. Don't be one of those people.

I'll look at pulling together some useful links and posting them here to help folks new to radio. Others are encouraged to do likewise.


----------



## sgtusmc98

A place to practice ham radio tests, start with Technician. There is no record here so you can start or finish when you want or guess and see the correct answers after, there is a pool of 300 or so questions so they won't be the same every time.

http://www.eham.net/exams/


----------



## sgtusmc98

I stand corrected:
Tech = 426 
General = 461 
Extra = 711
This is the number of available questions but there are only 40 or so (until I stand corrected again) on the test.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Q codes:

http://www.qsl.net/w5www/qcode.html


----------



## bkt

Also, the questions are multiple-choice and the choices remain consistent for each question. For example, this might appear on a practice exam:

Which of the following frequencies is in the General Class portion of the 40-meter band?
A. 7.500 MHz
B. 7.250 MHz
C. 40.200 MHz
D. 40.500 MHz

And this might be the same question on the real exam:

Which of the following frequencies is in the General Class portion of the 40-meter band?
A. 40.200 MHz
B. 7.500 MHz
C. 40.500 MHz
D. 7.250 MHz

The correct and incorrect answers will always be the same but the order will change. Recalling the correct answer from memory is surprisingly helpful - you need to know the actual answer, not where it appears in the list of answers. So the answer in this case is B for the first question and D for the second.


----------



## bkt

Good resources for learning Morse code:

Online: http://lcwo.net/

On your phone: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.bitninja.kmtpro&hl=en

Note you do NOT need to know Morse code to get a license. But it is a surprisingly efficient means of communication particularly when conditions are not optimal for voice.


----------



## bkt

New radio recommendations

Amateur radio has historically not been a poor man's hobby; the price of equipment - even used stuff - can be pretty high. Fortunately, there are a number of Chinese radios that have entered the market that are surprisingly good and pretty inexpensive.

*Handheld:* Baofeng UV-5R - under $30

The stock antenna that comes with the UV-5R is pretty bad and you will need a better one. I recommend the Nagoya 771 for under $20.

You will also want a programming cable because programming it by hand is a pain. This will set you back less than $10.

So for $60 you can have a very usable and capable rig.

*Base or Mobile:* BTECH MOBILE UV-50X2 50 Watt Dual Band - $160

You will also want the programming cable (different from the UV-5R's cable, unfortunately). This will set you back about $20.

A good antenna is the Nagoya UT-72 for $26.

All together, you can have a very nice mobile rig that puts out 50 watts for under $210.

To turn the UV-50X2 into a base station you will also need a power supply. I'm in the market for one right now, so if anyone can provide suggestions I'd be grateful.

*Programming:* The easiest software I've used is Chirp. It's free and works extremely well with the Baofeng radios. You can automatically load in local repeaters, NOAA and also set up your own repeaters or simplex settings easily.


----------



## Meerkat

I'd read that transistor radio are a good thing to have too. :dunno: We have one from Dollar Store we paid $5 for.


----------



## bkt

Any radio is good to have around, Meerkat, but with most you can only listen to a limited set of frequencies. There are ways to spend a little more to get a lot more - including being able to transmit - to talk to others quite some ways away.


----------



## bountyhunter26

If you use your equipment on a regular basis....you will learn the shortcuts and quirks that comes with operating them. I bought 3 Baofeng radios in the past and now I have 3 Baofeng paperweights. My primary go to radio is a YAESU FT60R dual band and it works anytime I turn the radio on. What I found out about the Baofengs they couldn't stand up to the riggers of being on a ATV or training. I always recommend buy "quality".


----------



## ssonb

Guys don't feel alone I even have the same conversations with people that have the same attitude in the 11m "CB"(or rubber band as I call it) they will buy a radio antenna "kit" throw it on a storage shelf and say "It'l be there whin I need it. The CB is how I got started, It is a good primer until you see the limitations. legal and quality of electronic ,


----------



## fteter

It's gotten too easy to earn a Tech license, pick up a Baofeng HT, throw it all in an ammo box and think you're prepared. Fact of the matter is that you have to break out that gear and use it on a periodic basis, just to be sure that you learn how to use it and to verify that it's all in working order. Strongly recommend that you break out all your Baofeng HT gear at least once each quarter and test them. We keep HTs in our vehicles, our 72-hour bags, and a couple in ammo box Faraday cages. They all get tested quarterly.

So far as building up my own skills...you don't want to wait until you need it to learn how you use it...I keep a Baofeng HT in my home office, connected to a Diamond X30a antenna in the attic. I don't do a lot of voice-based stuff, but I'll engage in a QSO once in awhile just to freshen up my technique.

And I agree that programming by hand is a real pain. Perhaps keep a laminated 3x5 index card with instructions on how to do that with each of your HTs? And work through those instructions periodically, just to stay sharp on it?

So far as Baofeng vs something better, my experience has been that the Baofeng does what I want it to do. Voice comms, APRS, working satellites...all done with a Baofeng. If I were deeper into the ham hobby, I'd probably upgrade. But I barely scratch the surface of the hobby...I got into this more for emergency preparation. And the Baofeng fills that need just fine, though your mileage may vary.


----------



## bkt

Let me second that - having but not using a radio is like having but not using a firearm. You need to keep the skills honed.


----------



## bountyhunter26

If you do not have a HAM license and you are transmitting and conversation on a HAM band that in itself is illegal. Now, I know folks do it. When I got in HAM in 2010 I was exposed to quality ie the YAESU and ICOM radios. My first was a FT270R handheld then I bought the YAESU FT2900R 75w and I enjoy the hell out of it. Then I ventured over to the dual band FT60R and that is my go to radio. So much that I bought a second one that I use in a go bag in my truck.
Along with these radios I keep the factory manual with them. They do come in handy from time to time. But, I have learned my radios and how to program them and use them like they are designed to do. If I had gotten a hold of a BAOFENG to start with my attitude toward them as it is now, I would have never gotten my HAM license. I am a GENERAL now working on my EXTRA. using and being in the hobby has opened my eyes up to so much more on how to use and employ them when necessary.
I am in a MAG and it is essential that we use them to keep our comms skills sharp. I used the BAOFENG UV-B5 radios. They will not stand up to the rigors of how we train and by being attached to a 4wheeler. The vibration just rattled it so much along with the other training that we do.
Now you might be asking do you train on a HAM band? No, we use MURS and FRS and GMRS. We use the HAM bands only with licensed operators. But, with MURS, FRS and GMRS we don't have to worry about using call signs. Like on the HAM bands. And yes GMRS also requires a license and it is around $90. When we use MURS, FRS and GMRS we drop our power to about .5-1w of power. So we can keep comms more local. But mainly we use MURS. So the YAESU is a better choice for me. It has yet to fail me. Not to say that BAOFENG is a bad radio just that it didn't work for me.


----------



## ssonb

I bought a China made handheld 2band (2m, 73cm) and after I waded thru the instructions on how to program on line then set it up with frequencies and offsets I was happy till I forgot to recharge the battery and discovered that all that work had to be redone...FERGITIT..I agree with you BH26 buy a Yeasu,Kenwood,Icom ect...lot more support.


----------



## bountyhunter26

Remember if you are transmitting on 2m/70cm you need a license.


----------



## ssonb

I bees a general


----------



## bountyhunter26

same here!


----------



## fteter

bountyhunter26 said:


> If you do not have a HAM license and you are transmitting and conversation on a HAM band that in itself is illegal. Now, I know folks do it. When I got in HAM in 2010 I was exposed to quality ie the YAESU and ICOM radios. My first was a FT270R handheld then I bought the YAESU FT2900R 75w and I enjoy the hell out of it. Then I ventured over to the dual band FT60R and that is my go to radio. So much that I bought a second one that I use in a go bag in my truck.
> Along with these radios I keep the factory manual with them. They do come in handy from time to time. But, I have learned my radios and how to program them and use them like they are designed to do. If I had gotten a hold of a BAOFENG to start with my attitude toward them as it is now, I would have never gotten my HAM license. I am a GENERAL now working on my EXTRA. using and being in the hobby has opened my eyes up to so much more on how to use and employ them when necessary.
> I am in a MAG and it is essential that we use them to keep our comms skills sharp. I used the BAOFENG UV-B5 radios. They will not stand up to the rigors of how we train and by being attached to a 4wheeler. The vibration just rattled it so much along with the other training that we do.
> Now you might be asking do you train on a HAM band? No, we use MURS and FRS and GMRS. We use the HAM bands only with licensed operators. But, with MURS, FRS and GMRS we don't have to worry about using call signs. Like on the HAM bands. And yes GMRS also requires a license and it is around $90. When we use MURS, FRS and GMRS we drop our power to about .5-1w of power. So we can keep comms more local. But mainly we use MURS. So the YAESU is a better choice for me. It has yet to fail me. Not to say that BAOFENG is a bad radio just that it didn't work for me.


I had much better luck with the UV-82 in terms of holding up to banging around...4 wheeling and ATVing in particular. Not knocking the Yaesu...it's a sweet little radio. But my wallet really prefers the Baofeng.


----------



## Sentry18

I don't have much to add to this thread, but I use my comms every day. Of course they were all provided by the gov't.  I do have a trunking repeater, 4 portables and 2 mobiles. But I have access to so much more. I have both UHF and Digital. Mostly Vertex brand which I believe used to be made by YAESU but is now made by Motorola.


----------



## bountyhunter26

I am going to a HAMFEST tomorrow and next weekend. I will look for the UV-82 and might give it a try.
@Sentry18 if you have all that equipment and provided by the govt......that leads me to believe that you are in law enforcement. Please correct me if I am wrong.........


----------



## sgtusmc98

bountyhunter26 said:


> If you use your equipment on a regular basis....you will learn the shortcuts and quirks that comes with operating them. I bought 3 Baofeng radios in the past and now I have 3 Baofeng paperweights. My primary go to radio is a YAESU FT60R dual band and it works anytime I turn the radio on. What I found out about the Baofengs they couldn't stand up to the riggers of being on a ATV or training. I always recommend buy "quality".


I have had several of the cheaper Chinese radios, they have their place for sure, but I too have shifted more towards the ICOM, Yaesu, Kenwood radios, I don't actually have a Yaesu but I don't have anything against them either, my Kenwood HT outperforms the Baofeng uv5r hands down but I could have bought about 20 Baofengs for what the Kenwood cost. Also shifted to an Icom for my base station because I got tired of some issues with my tyt9800's even though I had two that worked very well.


----------



## Sentry18

bountyhunter26 said:


> @Sentry18 if you have all that equipment and provided by the govt......that leads me to believe that you are in law enforcement. Please correct me if I am wrong.........


Indeed.

In the old days you had to have an advanced degree to program these things but now everything has an LED screen and a keypad. Last year we retired two Vertex analog repeaters so I grabbed 'em up along with a dozen or so Icom portables on state auction. I am not a big radio guy but felt like I needed more than just my FRS radios.


----------



## bountyhunter26

Well, you are a lucky man having to be able to get THAT equipment at a state auction. Many folks can never find out when those auctions occur. Have to know someone to get in there. Kinda like a good ole boys club if you will. First dibbs always to the employees first and we all know that. I know this because I was able to procure some "stuff" before it ever went to auction. Makes one wonder don't it?


----------



## Balls004

Tagged for interest, when I've got enough time to actually digest all this. Although I use a radio everyday at work, I don't have a clue about anything more than how to change the channel we're on and how to push the transmit button. I'll have to fix that at some point.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sentry18

bountyhunter26 said:


> Well, you are a lucky man having to be able to get THAT equipment at a state auction. Many folks can never find out when those auctions occur. Have to know someone to get in there. Kinda like a good ole boys club if you will. First dibbs always to the employees first and we all know that. I know this because I was able to procure some "stuff" before it ever went to auction. Makes one wonder don't it?


Our state auctions are posted months in advance and are well advertised. But they do not list all the items coming up for auction. I was lucky because this particular auction was held at a state college and was mostly things like computer, projectors, desks, tables, chairs, research equipment, bunk beds, dressers, etc., etc. the kind of stuff you would expect from a college. The comms gear, some radar units, light bars, cages, body armor, etc. was throw on because they did not want to haul it to the larger auction at the state capitol. I only found out because we assigned patrol units to provide security the night before the auction until the auction was over. I got some comms stuff and some body armor.

I don't know thing work where you live, but here the beans counters watch that property like a hawk and suck every single penny out of it that they can. Everything is inventoried, marked, logged, checked and cross checked to make sure nothing goes missing. Anything that does go missing or is not officially bought & paid for requires a police report for theft, a notation in NCIC and placement on the pawn shop watch list. Even after winning department property on the auction I had to file with I.A. and show proof of purchase.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Im one of those slackers when it comes to comms. I have a baofeng handheld. Opened the box once to look at it. Need to get on learning just been crazy busy.


----------



## ssonb

Hey CBR you a Ham? and BTW did you ever get that knife edge fixed?


----------



## bountyhunter26

CrackBottomLouis.....long time. Are your doing any training or just pecking the keyboard these days?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

ssonb said:


> Hey CBR you a Ham? and BTW did you ever get that knife edge fixed?


I havent used radios since the military. I have one but I havent cracked into ham at all.

I didnt change the angle of the grind on the knife. I just put a proper edge on it and carry another blade for detail work.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

bountyhunter26 said:


> CrackBottomLouis.....long time. Are your doing any training or just pecking the keyboard these days?


It has been a while bountyhunter. Been working hard on physical fitness and doing a good bit of hunting. Crazy busy with work but I fit things in when I can. Try and hit the range a good bit. How ya been?


----------



## bountyhunter26

Training and getting my license and actually working on things commo wise. I attained my GENERAL ticket awhile back and heading up comms in my Platoon until my Commo guy gets back from storm cleanup.


----------



## bkt

bountyhunter26 said:


> If I had gotten a hold of a BAOFENG to start with my attitude toward them as it is now, I would have never gotten my HAM license.


That's interesting. It was the extremely low-cost of entry of the Baofeng radios that let me get into the hobby. Inexpensive USB RTL receivers let me listen in on HF, which helped spur me to get my General.

Granted, the Baofeng are a pain in the arse to program manually. While I keep printed instructions in go-bags and elsewhere, I normally use chirp to do the programming.


----------



## bountyhunter26

I was raised to buy quality. Even though when I was growing up we didn't have much but my parents always saved their money and we bought quality. ALWAYS! Because we didn't know when we would have enough money to buy again. So I put that theory to test and so far it has worked for me. I ride 4wheelers and the BAOFENG just didn't hold up to the vibration of the machine and the rigors of training that we do here. My YAESU has worked flawlessly. So that is why I recommend to buy quality. Others may have different outcomes with theirs. If you have one I wish you luck and have them serve you well. Remember this is my opinion......


----------



## bkt

Sorry to hear your Baofengs haven't held up. Mine are doing well after several years. My Kenwood TH-F6a is a nicer HT in many ways, but the display and keyboard are far less readable in dim light or the dark than the Baofeng's.

Also, my group is not comprised of amateur radio operators who've been bitten by the bug; they're not going to drop a few hundred bucks (or more) on communications equipment when they have other more pressing expenses to deal with. An inexpensive means for them to have communication made the difference between having something and having nothing.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I kind of veiw ham as a way just to listen for information in a bad situation. I most likely would avoid transmitting on more powerful radios. The coms are unsecure and can be df'd pretty easily. Im more of a fan of short range comms that are less easily picked up by people outside the folks Im trying to stay in contact with. If I could get old singaars with the key and freq hop capabilities Id be more interested. Powerful unsecure comms are a double edged sword imo.


----------



## bountyhunter26

@bkt my group is not comprised of a boat load of HAMs. We have 5 in my Platoon. Then are probably about another 10 total thru out the other platoons. And only about 3 or so is GENERAL or above. No one here got "bit" by the radio bug. We just seen it as a way to play with the equipment we have and get proficient with radios. And so far we have. We use 2m and MURS mainly. Local is always 2m because IT WORKS! We use MURS and FRS/GRMS freqs when we train for simplicity purposes. We turn our power down to about 1w and we train. easy as that. Also I am not the only one that has had problems with the BAOFENG. Not saying they are not a decent radio. It is however a good throw away radio.
@CBL.....we use 2m mainly for local comms and FRS/GRMS and MURS for training. We stay off of HAM bands for training. No civilian radios are secure. Military is for reasons. Also there is a way to listen to mil freqs. But that is something I hold close to the vest. And using HF is always a good way to prepare for something that might be coming your way and being warned while it is 100 miles away is better than knowing about 10 miles away. Basically more time to prepare. That's all I am saying.


----------



## ssonb

I agree BH26, Around here the 2m without infrastructure (repeater towers) can only be used in short distance (read here line of sight) comms and you have to be still in the clear for repeater function. We have a mountain that splits this county in half so even my ground plane HF is blocked to the north. My OCD (off center dipole)is limited in the aspect of short range comms because it from design using skip "skips" over someone who is within a hundred or less miles. I have a friend who has a ground plane that lives about ten miles away. I can hear him great but my return on the OCD is weak.


----------



## bountyhunter26

Here where I hang my hat simplex 2m goes along way. We have some rolling hills and a small mtn, or tall hill to the south. I have sat in my yard and talked to my property 21 miles south over that small mtn simplex 2m. We have several repeaters that I can hit from my home. My goal in the event of a SHTF is not to depend on repeaters so that's why, simplex and HF is my goal.


----------



## bkt

I look at the Baofengs as semi-disposable: they do a really good job for the price, but there won't be any tears if one dies.

Another consideration is building your own cheap cross-band repeaters. I've done that with two Baofengs. I transmit on UHF a short distance to my repeater on the top of a hill that retransmits in VHF a fair distance to others. Building a chain of repeaters isn't too difficult to bridge fairly long distances.


----------



## bountyhunter26

bkt.....good point. If I didn't have use mine the way I have to I might have a different opinion. I am going to a HAMFEST in Atlanta this weekend and there will be a BAOFENG dealer there. I plan on talking to him about mine. I might buy another one if the price is right and try once more but use it in a different capacity, like what you just mentioned above. But I will not use the UV-B5. Even though it is more user friendly.


----------



## ssonb

Dang it ... That shows me that I have been way to busy. I did not remember there was a HAMFEST in town this weekend..........I went to the one in Marietta earlier this summer and bought a solar power setup.


----------



## bountyhunter26

yessir the Stone Mountain Hamfest in Lawrenceville at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds November 4-5. Let me know if you are going maybe we can meet up and chat! I will have a hotel room from Friday to Sunday. I live too far to make it a one day day trip.


----------



## Maxxdad

All good points.
Quality counts and I generally believe Buy right buy once rules. That being said I do have a lot of the B radios in circulation in our small community for eprep. I have 6 spares wrapped upped in the box.

My "HAM shack" is pretty minimalist by HAM standards. My Icom HF rig is a 100 watt unit. I'm more interested in being able to listen in than talk extreme distances and don't want to have to feed a power pig if running on 12 volt or genny. I have several uhf/vhf dual band mobile units. Icom, Kenwood and recently added the Btech 50/2 x unit that I'm testing.

I've been interested lately in building a backpack mobile using a dual band mobile. Theres a national radio club that specializes in this. Pretty cool stuff. And those folks hit the world with their HF rigs.

Comms cost! If the B radios fit your need they are a good buy. But be warned, LOL. If you get the Radio bug it's going to get expensive fast. Kinda like a gateway drug.


----------



## ssonb

*SO bh26 you are brave enuf to come to Atlanta on Nov 4 the date that the ANTIFAGS say that is their "shoot a Trump supporter day" Besides that, let me check BOSS "wife" and see what is on the calendar. *


----------



## bountyhunter26

Yeah I am brave enough, and besides I aint no paper target! Antifa will be in Little 5 Points area and I will be in Lawrenceville.


----------



## ssonb

Shuda figgered ..aint gonna find many Trumper's at that AO........QSO HF


----------



## bountyhunter26

@Maxxdad....you are absolutely right. As of right now all I run is 2M. I do have a "listening device" for HF. I am a GENERAL ticket holder working on my EXTRA, but my background is not electronics so it is a little more difficult for me. But, I will and do try! My thing about the B radios is that they did not stand up to the rigors that I put them thru. While they didn't work for me they might and can work for someone else. I presently own all YAESU radio and getting ready to buy an ICOM IC713? I think it is from a friend of mine then I will going HF as well. Picking up a YAESU FT8900 this weekend, that will give me 2m, 6m 10m and 70 cm in one radio.


----------



## bountyhunter26

@ssonb negative......I run 2m only right now and will have one with me on Saturday November 4. I monitor 146.520 normally


----------



## ssonb

My rig is a Yeasu 450D just a 100 watt HF +50 or 160 to 6m and a Dipole.


----------



## bountyhunter26

Good Radio!


----------



## ssonb

The 450 is only a few dollars more than the 8900 plus it is portable and mobile also 12volt...In a vehicle you would have to have a screwdriver antenna. that is why I bought the solar unit so I could still use the radio even with power outages. Yes I am light on the 2m 73cm bands that is why I am looking at a GOOD dual band portable...but I spent my play toy money for the near term on a 1885 Hi Wall in 45-70. That model works best on the 100m to 800m ranges.


----------



## Maxxdad

bountyhunter26 said:


> @Maxxdad....you are absolutely right. As of right now all I run is 2M. I do have a "listening device" for HF. I am a GENERAL ticket holder working on my EXTRA, but my background is not electronics so it is a little more difficult for me. But, I will and do try! My thing about the B radios is that they did not stand up to the rigors that I put them thru. While they didn't work for me they might and can work for someone else. I presently own all YAESU radio and getting ready to buy an ICOM IC713? I think it is from a friend of mine then I will going HF as well. Picking up a YAESU FT8900 this weekend, that will give me 2m, 6m 10m and 70 cm in one radio.


My HF is a 7200. Compact, near MilSpec. The Y FT8900 is a great rig. Very flexible. I want one but am resisting the impulse. Damn radio bug will leave eating ramen noodles and beans if you let it get away from you. Lol


----------



## ssonb

Maxxdad my problem is I cannot afford all of my hobbies let alone this one. that is why I have retired from one job and am still working.


----------



## Maxxdad

ssonb said:


> Maxxdad my problem is I cannot afford all of my hobbies let alone this one. that is why I have retired from one job and am still working.


Yep. I get it.
And buying used gear is a crap shoot.

If you are looking for advice here is mine. Join a local HAM club. Get the training. Use club gear to practice. Get members input on used gear. So far that's zero dollars out. Club members will often part with good working used gear and teach you the best way to use it. Usually they will be unwilling to sell a lemon to other club members. And take one of those helpful experienced members with you to a HamFest to look at used gear. I went to one with a senior member and watched him put the gear through the paces. He could almost instantly detect issues.


----------



## bountyhunter26

@Maxxdad I just looked up the 450D looks like a good solid radio. But is $640 a little out of my range right now. The 8900 is only $330 and there is an antenna specifically designed for that radio from Diamond that will serve it on 2m, 6m, 10m and 70cm. That is the reason I am going with it. So hopefully at the HAMFEST I might be able to get one or both at a reasonable price. But you are right this is a hobby that can put you in the poor house if you aint careful.


----------



## bountyhunter26

Good point there maxxdad!


----------



## Maxxdad

Maxxdad said:


> Yep. I get it.
> And buying used gear is a crap shoot.
> 
> If you are looking for advice here is mine. Join a local HAM club. Get the training. Use club gear to practice. Get members input on used gear. So far that's zero dollars out. Club members will often part with good working used gear and teach you the best way to use it. Usually they will be unwilling to sell a lemon to other club members. And take one of those helpful experienced members with you to a HamFest to look at used gear. I went to one with a senior member and watched him put the gear through the paces. He could almost instantly detect issues.


Sorry, you are a HAM. My bad friend


----------



## ssonb

I've been called worse.... We have a local club but it meets on a Tuesday at a time to early for me to attend after (here's that four letter word) WORK.


----------

